

Why Jive is a dinosaur & Dropbox is the future - chrisyeh
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2011/09/bought-vs-sold-why-jive-is-dinosaur.html

======
athst
I agree with this entirely. I was at a company that used Jive software. While
it was better than anything we had before it, it wasn't perfect either. I
would have like to try out other tools instead. The problem was that it was
implemented in a top-down fashion without any input from the people who ended
up having to use it the most.

That's how I feel about a lot of "enterprise" web products these days - from
the outside they seem very successful because they have good sales teams that
can convince managers to implement the product and get big sales numbers, but
the product is actually lackluster and employees would use something else if
given the choice. The power of the sales organization hides deficiencies on
the product side.

------
narkee
Why would you ever listen to anyone (or any company) trying to sell you
something?

Generally, I find the best things in life are those that don't spend enormous
amounts of money trying to convince you they're the best. I mean, if they were
really that good, you would think they wouldn't have to keep telling you they
were.

100% of the time someone is trying to sell me something, I am suspicious.

~~~
feelings
This is a weird opening. Why _wouldn't_ you listen to someone trying to sell
you something? The opposite pre-supposes that you have all the information
needed to make a decision about something you may have never encountered
before. It may be that you're projecting suspicion onto the salesman rather
than acknowledging that your own judgement may not be trustworthy. ;)

